
Ask HN: Have the char limits for responses in the YC application been removed? - eremzeit
I&#x27;ve applied before and I remember there being character limits, but they&#x27;re not showing up when I load the application.  I&#x27;m working on my application now and my responses might change depending on the limits.
======
gus_massa
Try to contact dang by email at hn@ycombinator.com . They usually reply faster
by mail because some thread get lost unnoticed.

(I think hn@ycombinator.com is the wrong account, because it's for moderation
an HN and not for generic YC stuff, but I'm sure he can forward the question
to the right people.)

~~~
dang
YC questions should go to info@ycombinator.com.

